# need help with trach code removal



## chughes04 (Apr 6, 2010)

My doctor removed a trach tube in the office.  He said to bill for Trachea Decannulation.  

I found codes for insertion but, I cannot find a code to remove the trach.  Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 6, 2010)

The removal is included in the E/M.


----------



## mburke81 (Apr 15, 2010)

It would be and E&M code.


----------

